# Shop or Onsite Material Deliveries



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Just had to post this, especially after this past week. These were all excusable mistakes but it seems it's going to be common.

I just started doing this as of late, just because the offer of $5 deliveries is just too good to pass up.


Two examples, just this week: 


I had a commercial 80 gallon electric WH delivered and a 5 gallon expansion tank, aluminum pan 3/4 FIP because I'm too lazy to look for one. 

The guy thought I meant "TE-5" which is a smaller expansion tank, I meant 5 gallon. He lived close and dropped it off to me within an hour and a half, never slowed me down.

Yesterday when I was working, it was nearing 4:30 when they closed and I didn't feel like driving across the countryside to get this bladder tank for private well system,


I tell him over the phone that the tank is 33" tall, possibly a 32 or 35 gallon bladder tank, it's the short and fat version. I told him that I want something 33" or lower, not higher.

After putting me on hold, he comes back and tells me he's got a 35, and I could of swore that he said inches, which is a 2" difference between what I have. I told him I would make adjustments somehow but I DID NOT want to do a rework on the piping. This lady has flat concrete walking stones that would of made the difference on the floor, all I would of had to do is strap the pump to the beam above, switch the tank and out in an hour.

This tank was delivered to me, 


It's a 35 gallon tank, not 35" tall. It's 45" in height and now this job is a total rework of the piping system, it's in a bad spot and this is now most likely a 2-3 hour job. He thought I meant gallons, not inches. :blink:


Anyone have problems like these? The shipment from Barnett's I got last month now after I've had time to sort through all my delta rebuild parts? 

They shipped me a bunch of Delex parts. I understand that's a Delta knock-off, but I ordered the O-ring pair kits for single handle faucets, the spout o-rings so when I replace a diverter I always replace the o-rings.

The ones they sent me wouldn't even pull over my middle finger. 


I've had problems, not many from barnett's...I have a catalog here from contractor access that's sparked my interest with $20 expansion tanks and $2.50 1/2" gas valves. 

I'm paying $5.49 for the gas valves, $30+ for the expansion tanks. The ones from contractor access? Never seen the name before so I'm not exactly optimistic, and certainly don't want these tanks failing prematurely.

Post your experiences, good or bad here. 

I value my time and always prefer product delivered than me spending my fuel and time grabbing materials. Of course, once I'm mobile and close by, I'll hit any place if it is in line or not too far away.


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

hell dunbar, thats all i have is problems like that. i get my material order once a week and when things are wrong its a day or two before they fast track them to me. my closest wholesaler is 100 miles away so when it happens it really screws me. i have one counter guy i deal with, and he is the best. but he prints the ticket, it goes to a pick list, gets picked by a guy who works just hard enough not to get fired. then loaded into the truck and is shipped to me. alot of room for error. but at the end of the day the local bar has a good happy hour.


----------



## brad7596 (Nov 1, 2008)

i get everything delivered. for the sake of 9 to 12 it isnt worth it. generally most of the orders are packed correct and most of the time i find the supplier will make a run to drop off the right stuff. 
one of my suppliers usually knock the delivery fee off if the order is f****d up big time.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Always deliver when possible. We keep one 75 gal. water heater in stock that got install on a Thurs. afternoon, got ordered Friday. Had early call Mon, for 75gal. heater, nothing in shop. Called Hirch, had tank and smitty pan delivered to jobsite, no issues. 

Constantly running to supply houses and waiting for counter time isn't productive. Do you expect to charge that to a customer?


----------

